# Just for the record......



## YYZ2112 (Feb 22, 2008)

Tom Brady is the most handsome man alive.


----------



## Jason (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## YYZ2112 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## YYZ2112 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## 777timesgod (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## YYZ2112 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Feb 23, 2008)

the score so far.... like, 10 rim job smiley faces and one thumb-barbed fist.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

You are all gay.

























Ahh what the hell!


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, you're all ghey............

no hes not


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 23, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Yes, you're all ghey............
> 
> no hes not



Prove it.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

He isnt, there are guys WAY better looking that him


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 23, 2008)

Nerina said:


> He isnt, there are guys WAY better looking that him



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have no idea who the fuck he is anyways...


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



Ok, you made me do it.......


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I have no idea who the fuck he is anyways...



+1
I don't even think we have the sport channel over here ;D


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

I think he plays for the Patriots....or something?


What does he look like anyways??


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 23, 2008)

That's not sexy, that's slimy, he looks like somebody who picks up children.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

not good at all lol



Desecrated said:


> That's not sexy, that's slimy, he looks like somebody who picks up children.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

yes, there is way better lol see, Nerina has been deemed trooooooooooooooo lol


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't rep Desecrated again! Someone do it for me!


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> That's not sexy, that's slimy, he looks like somebody who picks up children.



This is his girlfriend.






His chin-cleft-thing deems you false!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Owned.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I can't rep Desecrated again! Someone do it for me!



Sure!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Double owned.  Big Quig on a roll in the fuckin' AM.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 24, 2008)

TOM BRADYS GIRLFRIEND IS BEING CHEATED!






She should be right here.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 24, 2008)

What the fuck chris!


----------



## Jason (Feb 24, 2008)

Chris said:


> This is his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Meh.. I dont dig the skinny supermodel look..

[action=Jason]awaits chris rant about well are you banging better?? [/action]


----------



## YYZ2112 (Feb 25, 2008)

The Pats rule!


----------

